# Guess a ski area in three clues



## VTKilarney (Jan 21, 2015)

Since the "Guess the Ski Area" thread seems to have died, let's try something a little different.  Instead of a photo, give three clues.  The person with the correct answer gets to provide clues for the next area.

So to kick it off:
1) I was late to the game - opening in the 1960's.
2) I have no detachable quads.
3) The Appalachian Trail crosses my summit - but doesn't cross any of my ski trails.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2015)

Smuggs


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 21, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Smuggs



I don't think that the AT crosses Smuggs. 

In light of that, I'd say Saddleback (ME)


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 21, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Smuggs


Nope.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2015)

Never mind.  I was thinking Long Trail


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 21, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> In light of that, I'd say Saddleback (ME)


No.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 21, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> No.



Ok, is it NELSAP or active?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 21, 2015)

Magic? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 21, 2015)

Hmm... I didn't check the Appalachian Trail part, but if that's true then Saddleback is probably correct, but it's not the ski area that I had in mind.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 21, 2015)

Not Magic.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 21, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Ok, is it NELSAP or active?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Very active.  Very.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 21, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Hmm... I didn't check the Appalachian Trail part, but if that's true then Saddleback is probably correct, but it's not the ski area that I had in mind.



The AT goes over the top; I don't know when Saddleback opened.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 21, 2015)

Saddleback opened in 1960.  So you were correct - but it wasn't the one I was thinking of.  Still... that's pretty impressive.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 21, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Saddleback opened in 1960.  So you were correct - but it wasn't the one I was thinking of.  Still... that's pretty impressive.



Extra points for me 

You must be thinking of an area down in PA or lower. 

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ironhippy (Jan 21, 2015)

Big Rock (Mars Hill)?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2015)

Can't be Big Rock.  AT ends at Katahdin


----------



## ironhippy (Jan 21, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Can't be Big Rock.  AT ends at Katahdin



it's a trick question, the international trail goes on for a long time and crosses atop big rock.
I used it to ski their unmarked glades last spring.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Appalachian_Trail


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 21, 2015)

Easy one. Stratton.

My turn


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2015)

Good call.  High speed six chairs only at Stratton


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll let VTK weigh in on the verdict but Stratton does seem to qualify.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 21, 2015)

Stratton is correct!  The no detachable quad clue was meant to be the tricky one.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 21, 2015)

Alright 3 clues.

My mountain was originally more famous for it's summer amusements prior to the development of the ski area.
My slopes were popular with school race teams and for the 100% night skiing, being easily accessible to populated areas.
I have not been open in the 3rd millenium, A.D.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 21, 2015)

Mount Tom! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 21, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Mount Tom!



Nice. Glad you guessed it. I'm ready to go to bed . All you!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Never mind.  I was thinking Long Trail



Technically that doesn't cross the resort's summit either, it crosses Sterling.   Though I'm not sure yet how anally minute this trivia game is intended to be.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 21, 2015)

OK, I'll throw one out there:

I was the second ski area run by my owners; the first one was next door and they leased it before realizing it wasn't what they wanted.

I opened with two base areas, although one of my lodges burned after the first year.

I'm a young buck having been born in 1981.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 22, 2015)

deer valley?


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 22, 2015)

Don't know if it is correct or complete, but what follows is a n old list from SnowJournal.com:

*NC*
Wolf Laurel

*VA*
Wintergreen

*PA*
Blue Mountain

*NY*
Mt. Peter
Silvermine (Lost NY)

*CT*
Mohawk Mt.

*MA*
Beartown NELSAP
Butternut (G-Bar-S Ranch)
Jug End NELSAP
Mt. Greylock (proposed)

*VT*
Bromley
Killington/Pico
Snow Valley NELSAP

(Stratton - close, but not on.)


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 22, 2015)

Somehow, the posting got truncated:

*NH*
Cannon/Mittersill
Dartmouth Skiway
Moose Mountain Slopes - NELSAP (not to be mixed up with Moose Mt.)
Mt. Washington
Wildcat

*ME*
Saddleback
Sugarloaf


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 22, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Though I'm not sure yet how anally minute this trivia game is intended to be.



Very much so.

Anyway ... Beaver Creek?


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 22, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> (Stratton - close, but not on.)



Stratton should be on the AT list. 20-30 years ago it wasn't, but they rerouted the trail to the summit.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 22, 2015)

xlr8r said:


> deer valley?



Yes.


----------



## therobertcollins (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2015)

Nelsap hill in NY it in west Catskills over 1000 feet and it was open to a few years ago and no it not in Roxbury.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 22, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Nelsap hill in NY it in west Catskills over 1000 feet and it was open to a few years ago and no it not in Roxbury.



Bobcat


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Bobcat



Yes I wish I got a chance go ski the place.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 22, 2015)

Enjoy a PBR while here.
Bring your sunglasses.
You can see 4 other ski mtns from me.


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 22, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Enjoy a PBR while here.
> Bring your sunglasses.
> You can see 4 other ski mtns from me.



Bromley

You can see Magic, Stratton, Okemo and Mount Snow?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 22, 2015)

bheemsoth said:


> Bromley
> 
> You can see Magic, Stratton, Okemo and Mount Snow?



Yea on it being Bromley. But its Killington you can see, not Mt Snow.


----------



## Mapnut (Jan 23, 2015)

Not to steal bheemsoth's turn, but . . . well, yes, I'm  stealing bheemsoth's turn.     1. This area is only partially open. 2.  It's the only area I know that corrected its claimed vertical drop _downward_ 100 feet. I love them for that. 3. The owner survived a scary accident on the mountain.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 23, 2015)

Mapnut said:


> Not to steal bheemsoth's turn, but . . . well, yes, I'm  stealing bheemsoth's turn.     1. This area is only partially open. 2.  It's the only area I know that corrected its claimed vertical drop _downward_ 100 feet. I love them for that. 3. The owner survived a scary accident on the mountain.


Eaton.


----------



## Mapnut (Jan 23, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## ironhippy (Jan 23, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Eaton.



Just read about that accident, would have been a rough time

http://www.centralmaine.com/2012/12/28/eaton-ski-area-owner-up-and-around_2012-12-28/


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 23, 2015)

1) I am closed.
2) I rumored to have been opened to give construction workers a job in the winter.
3) People could enjoy my wave pool in the summer.


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 23, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> 1) I am closed.
> 2) I rumored to have been opened to give construction workers a job in the winter.
> 3) People could enjoy my wave pool in the summer.



What is Mt. Tom, Alex!


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 23, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> What is Mt. Tom, Alex!


Correct!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 23, 2015)

I am not in California
People hire private instructors just to cut the lift line to get to the restaurant at the top.
I used to ban snowboarding until sometime in the 2000's


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 23, 2015)

Taos?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 23, 2015)

Good guess but no


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 23, 2015)

The first clue is not completely arbitrary either


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 23, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> The first clue is not completely arbitrary either



So its one of tge Tahoe resorts. I am guessing state line runs through the property? 
Unfortunetly I don't really know Cali/Nevada ski places


----------



## Tin (Jan 23, 2015)

That would only be Heavenly???


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 23, 2015)

Mt Rose?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm gonna guess Aspen.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 23, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'm gonna guess Aspen.



Specify


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 23, 2015)

Aspen Mountain


----------



## Puck it (Jan 23, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Specify



Aspen Proper


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 23, 2015)

Def wanting to understand the CA clue


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 23, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> Aspen Mountain



Correct. Aspen Mtn banned snowboarding until 2001. The first clue was a reference to dumb and dumber where Lloyd says "Aspen......mmmmm, California. Not sure if anyone picked that up


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 23, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Correct. Aspen Mtn banned snowboarding until 2001. The first clue was a reference to dumb and dumber where Lloyd says "Aspen......mmmmm, California. Not sure if anyone picked that up



HaHa, good clue!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 23, 2015)

1. The slogan "The Mountain That's Not For Everyone" was quickly replaced with a more family-oriented campaign.
2. The only glade on the mountain was converted into an expert trail boasting in excess of a 30 degree slope.
3. Only the backside of one other ski area can be seen from the top, and that area is no longer in operation.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 23, 2015)

Jiminy Peak


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 23, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Jiminy Peak



With the quickness. Next one I'm making harder!


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's one.......


I'm over 60 years old
Used to have 9 on the ground
Now I have 5 in the sky.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 23, 2015)

Pico

edit: Nope


----------



## rtjcbrown (Jan 23, 2015)

Okemo?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 23, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> 1. The slogan "The Mountain That's Not For Everyone" was quickly replaced with a more family-oriented campaign.
> 2. The only glade on the mountain was converted into an expert trail boasting in excess of a 30 degree slope.
> 3. Only the backside of one other ski area can be seen from the top, and that area is no longer in operation.



If the answer is Jiminy Peak then 2of the 3 clues are wrong, and I have never heard the slogan before, even working there for many years. I'm assuming the glade you are refering to is North Glade. But there is also Hot Wheels Glade there.
I am guessing the closed area you speak of is Brodie. But you can also easily see Bousquet as you are skiing along on West Way.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 23, 2015)

rtjcbrown said:


> Okemo?



Nope.


----------



## Mapnut (Jan 23, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Here's one.......
> 
> 
> I'm over 60 years old
> ...



Mohawk. I remember you showed me some of the old rope tow lines there.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 23, 2015)

Hang on I'll show you a pic.

And the former "glade" that turned into a trail was Jericho. 1986/1987 season they advertised this "improvement"


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Ski sundown? 
Gunstock?


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 23, 2015)

Mapnut said:


> Mohawk. I remember you showed me some of the old rope tow lines there.




Yes Sir!!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 23, 2015)

Didn't count on the vintage ski area brochure collection -- did ya!


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 23, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> Didn't count on the vintage ski area brochure collection -- did ya!



"Vintage Brochures" Sounds like a good Thread subject!


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 23, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Here's one.......
> 
> 
> I'm over 60 years old
> ...


That sounds like it could be Bromley (as well as Mohawk).


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 24, 2015)

1. Closer to Quebec City than Boston
2. AT used to cross over its summit now there is a .6 mile access trail off the AT
3. Bode Miller used to ski here


----------



## vermonter44 (Jan 24, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> 1. Closer to Quebec City than Boston
> 2. AT used to cross over its summit now there is a .6 mile access trail off the AT
> 3. Bode Miller used to ski here



Saddleback?

EDIT: Sugarloaf


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## vermonter44 (Jan 24, 2015)

1. No longer operating
2. Used to have a HSQ 
3. The town is going to purchase the area

Shouldn't be too hard


----------



## ss20 (Jan 24, 2015)

vermonter44 said:


> 1. No longer operating
> 2. Used to have a HSQ
> 3. The town is going to purchase the area
> 
> Shouldn't be too hard



Ascutney


----------



## vermonter44 (Jan 24, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Ascutney



Yup


----------



## Quietman (Jan 24, 2015)

1. I am a member of NELSAP
2. I had a funny looking quad. 
3. My skiers had to walk up and across one of my main trails to get to my base lodge.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2015)

Temple?


----------



## Quietman (Jan 24, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Temple?



Yes, the mountain of the gods.....  The quad was 2 doubles bolted to a center bar, never seen another one like it. It is reported to be still in service at Nashoba. 

 Having to hike up hill across a major trail was interesting. But it was a classic local area. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here is a look at the hike required to the "base' lodge.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2015)

Was a cool small place.  Glad I got to ski it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2015)

If you want to sleep in, go ahead.  I do not open until noon at the earliest.

I have no snowmaking at all

When mother nature opens me you can shred 3 trails and 120 vert of gnar


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 24, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> If you want to sleep in, go ahead.  I do not open until noon at the earliest.
> 
> I have no snowmaking at all
> 
> When mother nature opens me you can shred 3 trails and 120 vert of gnar



Mt Greylock Ski Club?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2015)

Nope . And not in Mass


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 25, 2015)

Spruce Mountain


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2015)

Nope....right state though


----------



## soposkier (Jan 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Nope....right state though



Powderhouse in South Berwick?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2015)

Winner


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Correct. Aspen Mtn banned snowboarding until 2001. The first clue was a reference to dumb and dumber where Lloyd says "Aspen......mmmmm, California. Not sure if anyone picked that up



That's right! Forgot about that! I think the movie was filmed in Park City...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 25, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> That's right! Forgot about that! I think the movie was filmed in Park City...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Nope. Copper, E-Chair, since replaced by Excelerator HSQ


----------



## soposkier (Jan 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Winner



Checked out their facebook page and it appears they actually do have snowmaking.  Looks like it may be a homemade setup.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2015)

Picture must be for show. My brother in law has lived around the corner from there for ten years.  Never seen them make snow.  I drove by today and it was quite busy.  Run completely by volunteers.  Nice place to learn when mother nature provides


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> If you want to sleep in, go ahead.  I do not open until noon at the earliest.
> 
> I have no snowmaking at all
> 
> When mother nature opens me you can shred 3 trails and 120 vert of gnar


Not only does Powderhouse have snowmaking (as soposkier pointed out), they also have twice the vertical you suggested as per SnoCountry!

I wonder how "soposkier" got the right answer with 2 of 3 wrong clues?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2015)

http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/Maine/powderhousehill.php

This article says 175.  Wikipedia says 120:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powderhouse_Hill_(ski_area)

I pulled the info from wiki and I think 120 is accurate.  No way it's 240.  Wiki also said no snowmaking.  Of course Wiki can be full of errors and thus it hadn't been updated to list the addition of some equipment just last year. 

According to New England Ski History they "experimented" with a snowmaking system last year.  It must not have been to extensive.  I asked my BIL if he ever has seen snow made there in the past 10 years living down the street and he said no - mother nature only.


----------



## mister moose (Jan 25, 2015)

Let's see if anyone gets this one:

1) Opened with a Dopplemeyer T-bar, double chair and rope tow.
2) Miracle Mile
3) Midstation


----------



## ss20 (Jan 25, 2015)

mister moose said:


> Let's see if anyone gets this one:
> 
> 1) Opened with a Dopplemeyer T-bar, double chair and rope tow.
> 2) Miracle Mile
> 3) Midstation



Mittersill?


----------



## mister moose (Jan 25, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Mittersill?



No, and be warned, I tried to make this Google proof.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 25, 2015)

mister moose said:


> Let's see if anyone gets this one:
> 
> 1) Opened with a Dopplemeyer T-bar, double chair and rope tow.
> 2) Miracle Mile
> 3) Midstation



Timberline (Mt.Hood)


----------



## Quietman (Jan 25, 2015)

mister moose said:


> No, and be warned, I tried to make this Google proof.



All of my previously successful google tricks failed. You are strong with the force, young Luke.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 25, 2015)

What about askjeeves? He knows everything


----------



## soposkier (Jan 26, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Not only does Powderhouse have snowmaking (as soposkier pointed out), they also have twice the vertical you suggested as per SnoCountry!
> 
> I wonder how "soposkier" got the right answer with 2 of 3 wrong clues?



The secondary clue of being in the same state as spruce mtn led me to the guess of powderhouse.


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 26, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Timberline (Mt.Hood)


Interesting: I knew the "Miracle Mile" as the "Palmer Mile"; but I guess that was a conflation of the "Miracle Mile" being in the "Palmer Snowfield".


----------



## mister moose (Jan 26, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Timberline (Mt.Hood)



No, Eastern ski area.


----------



## Mapnut (Jan 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/Maine/powderhousehill.php
> 
> This article says 175.  Wikipedia says 120:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powderhouse_Hill_(ski_area)
> 
> ...


 I always wonder why people will argue vertical drops without consulting topo maps or Google Earth. If you don't have Google Earth you can use Acme Mapper. First use the satellite view of South Berwick to find the top of the ski area, then switch to the topo. It supports 120 feet. Note that the top of the ski area (el. 240) is nowhere near the top of the hill (el. 294).


----------



## mister moose (Jan 27, 2015)

1) Opened with a Dopplemeyer T-bar, double chair and rope tow.
2) Miracle Mile
3) Midstation

4) You cross a brook from the parking lot to get to the skiing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2015)

Suicide Six


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 27, 2015)

mister moose said:


> No, Eastern ski area.



Dammit. I was thinking of the Magic Mike


----------



## castleman003 (Jan 27, 2015)

Cannon?


----------



## mister moose (Jan 27, 2015)

Not Suicide Six or Cannon.

1) Opened with a Dopplemeyer T-bar, double chair and rope tow.
2) Miracle Mile
3) Midstation
4) You cross a brook from the parking lot to get to the skiing.

5) Faces west.


----------



## BBMF (Jan 27, 2015)

Would it have been Satan's Ridge Ski Area?? Now known as Ski Sundown??


----------



## mister moose (Jan 27, 2015)

BBMF said:


> Would it have been Satan's Ridge Ski Area?? Now known as Ski Sundown??



Yes.

I thought it would be fun  with all the Sundown folks here.

Miracle Mile was the original name for Canyon Run.
The original Mueller double chair had a midstation so intermediates could ski lower Gunbarrel.


----------



## BBMF (Jan 27, 2015)

Onto the next.
So this "WAS" a  Family ski area.
Opened in 1960
Had Two tow ropes one which was 800 ft long and had a mid station
Had night skiing and a skating pond


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 27, 2015)

^ Carinthia?


----------



## bluebird (Jan 27, 2015)

Hemlock Hill?


----------



## BBMF (Jan 28, 2015)

No and no. But it was just barely in your state bluebird


----------



## 603Skier (Jan 30, 2015)

BBMF said:


> Onto the next.
> So this "WAS" a  Family ski area.
> Opened in 1960
> Had Two tow ropes one which was 800 ft long and had a mid station
> Had night skiing and a skating pond



Cardigan!  Ahhhhh, a many of times.  should return very soon though.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 1, 2015)

Family Hill in Granville?


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 2, 2015)

How about Hartwell Hill, Littleton, MA


----------



## BBMF (Feb 2, 2015)

bluebird said:


> Family Hill in Granville?



Sorry not paying attention.. ding ding ding... winner winner


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 3, 2015)

This one hint is probably enough:

I am the only ski area in the state (somewhere in the northeast) that has a chairlift without a safety bar. Name the chairlift too.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mount Snow, Ski Bubba


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2015)

How is that possible?  Vermont State Law mandates the use of safety bars.   Old lift that is grandfathered?


----------



## ss20 (Feb 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> How is that possible?  Vermont State Law mandates the use of safety bars.   Old lift that is grandfathered?



It runs 2 feet off the ground.  I do believe the lift is from the 60s, so it might have been grandfathered in.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 3, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Mount Snow, Ski Bubba



Close enough. It's the ski baba lift. I wouldn't go far as saying its 2 feet off the ground but yea, it's pretty low.

According to chairlift.org, it was installed in '79


----------



## ss20 (Feb 3, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Close enough. It's the ski baba lift. I wouldn't go far as saying its 2 feet off the ground but yea, it's pretty low.
> 
> According to chairlift.org, it was installed in '79



'79, '69, what's the difference 


Had a chairlift accident
House of Glass.
No summit access til the mid 60s, but was founded much earlier.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 4, 2015)

ss20 said:


> '79, '69, what's the difference
> 
> 
> Had a chairlift accident
> ...



Opened before 1950


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 4, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Had a chairlift accident
> House of Glass.
> No summit access til the mid 60s, but was founded much earlier.




Jiminy Peak


----------



## ss20 (Feb 4, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Jiminy Peak



Yessir


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 4, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Yessir


Really?  I remember the glass house - and the two serial T-Bars, but I don't remember a chairlift accident.  Could you tell me (us) more.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 4, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Really?  I remember the glass house - and the two serial T-Bars, but I don't remember a chairlift accident.  Could you tell me (us) more.



http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...1cpAAAAIBAJ&sjid=Em4FAAAAIBAJ&pg=1212,4885569

The chair had a rollback.  Old mueller double.  It was replaced after that.  12 injuries.  Not good at all.  I've heard locals talk about it.  Tragic stuff.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 4, 2015)

I've had 2 names 
Never had a chairlift
Closed in the mid 1990's


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 4, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> I've had 2 names
> Never had a chairlift
> Closed in the mid 1990's



Not sure. Can we get another hint?


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 5, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> I've had 2 names
> Never had a chairlift
> Closed in the mid 1990's


How about Amesbury/Atlantic Forest?


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 5, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> I've had 2 names
> Never had a chairlift
> Closed in the mid 1990's



Bobcat in Andes, NY

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 5, 2015)

4aprice said:


> Bobcat in Andes, NY
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ




Close but no cigar. Right state but wrong mountains.


----------



## crank (Feb 5, 2015)

Gotta be Hickory Ski Center, originally Hickory Hill I think.  Never been but want to someday.


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Feb 5, 2015)

crank said:


> Gotta be Hickory Ski Center, originally Hickory Hill I think.  Never been but want to someday.



I think it's Hickory too... 

I like this game!


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 5, 2015)

Not Hickory.


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 5, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> I've had 2 names
> Never had a chairlift
> Closed in the mid 1990's



I would argue that both Bobcat/Catskill Ski Center and Amesbury/Atlantic Forest are correct answers.  Perhaps, however, you were looking for Adirondack Ski Center/Alpine Meadows.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 6, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> I would argue that both Bobcat/Catskill Ski Center and Amesbury/Atlantic Forest are correct answers.  Perhaps, however, you were looking for Adirondack Ski Center/Alpine Meadows.




Adirondack Ski Center/Alpine Meadows is correct. http://www.nelsap.org/ny/alpinemeadows.html



Amesbury/Atlantic Forest could also be a correct answer but  Bobcat/Catskill Ski Center would not be as it was open until 2007 or  so.


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 6, 2015)

1.Out of business
2. Operated under two different names
3. Bowling Alley in main lodge


----------



## rtjcbrown (Feb 6, 2015)

Scotch Valley?


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 6, 2015)

rtjcbrown said:


> Scotch Valley?


Yep.  Deer Run was the other name.


----------



## rtjcbrown (Feb 6, 2015)

1. No longer operating
2. Had 1 chair, 1 T-bar, 2 rope tows, and a Mountain Coaster
3. Was the oldest operating ski area in its state when it closed


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 7, 2015)

I've noticed that clues are not always exact, so I'm thinking Mt. Rowe/Alpine Ridge is very close.
1. It is no longer operating.
2. The lift complement is correct, although it was an Alpine Slide - not a Mountain Coaster
3. The original Gunstock, founded in 1937, was called Mt. Rowe (this area of Gunstock is now abandoned) although if one was careless, one could ski between the two areas, until Gunstock retired the single chair that operated there.  But Black Mt. opened in 1935, so this part of the clue is close but no cigar.


----------



## rtjcbrown (Feb 7, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> I've noticed that clues are not always exact, so I'm thinking Mt. Rowe/Alpine Ridge is very close.
> 1. It is no longer operating.
> 2. The lift complement is correct, although it was an Alpine Slide - not a Mountain Coaster
> 3. The original Gunstock, founded in 1937, was called Mt. Rowe (this area of Gunstock is now abandoned) although if one was careless, one could ski between the two areas, until Gunstock retired the single chair that operated there.  But Black Mt. opened in 1935, so this part of the clue is close but no cigar.



good guess, but incorrect. 

Wrong new state


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## rtjcbrown (Feb 15, 2015)

Answer: Craigmeur

carry on


----------



## canobie#1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone gonna go?  

Alrighty..

1.) Home to classic double chairs 
2.) One of their trails is named after a popular cartoon character
3.) Over shadowed by it's neighbor


----------



## snowngr (Feb 15, 2015)

canobie#1 said:


> Anyone gonna go?
> 
> Alrighty..
> 
> ...



Mt. Abram. Wayback Machine FTW


----------



## rtjcbrown (Feb 15, 2015)

Smugglers Notch


----------



## canobie#1 (Feb 15, 2015)

snowngr said:


> Mt. Abram. Wayback Machine FTW



Damn 
correct


----------



## rtjcbrown (Feb 15, 2015)

I believe we have 2 correct answers: Smugglers Notch

1. Has the classic doubles
2.  Popular cartoon character Robin's Run
3. Overshadowed by Stowe


----------



## canobie#1 (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't think smuggs is overshadowed whatsoever.  They still get tons of business with families even with their crappy, old resort.  But the trees and natural stuff at smuggs are the whole reason to go IMO.


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 17, 2015)

canobie#1 said:


> I don't think smuggs is overshadowed whatsoever.  They still get tons of business with families even with their crappy, old resort.  But the trees and natural stuff at smuggs are the whole reason to go IMO.


I can see both sides of the Stowe/Smuggler's Notch issue.
1. A lot more people have heard of Stowe
2. A lot more people ski at Stowe
3. Real Estate at Stowe is much pricier than real estate at Smuggler's Notch

On the other hand, Smuggler's Notch is a top tier resort with similar vertical to Stowe - and unlike Pico Peak, the overshadowing area didn't have to buy them out to stay in business.

Next clues?


----------



## rtjcbrown (Feb 18, 2015)

OK then, I'll take another turn:

1. My little brother used to live across the street
2. Novices get the Run Around here
3. Today's program is brought to you by the letter J


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 18, 2015)

rtjcbrown said:


> OK then, I'll take another turn:
> 
> 1. My little brother used to live across the street
> 2. Novices get the Run Around here
> 3. Today's program is brought to you by the letter J


I'll try "Big Bromley"
1. Little Bromley was across the street
2. Run Around is a trail name there
3. In the old days, Bromley was heavily served by J-Bars


----------



## ss20 (Feb 18, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> I'll try "Big Bromley"
> 1. Little Bromley was across the street
> 2. Run Around is a trail name there
> 3. In the old days, Bromley was heavily served by J-Bars



And the beginner hill is still serviced by J bar


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 18, 2015)

ss20 said:


> And the beginner hill is still serviced by J bar



Are you sure about that?  Was there last year and Lord's Prayer was a t-bar.  Somewhere I have a photo I'll post if I find it.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 18, 2015)

Next:
1. Operated under two names
2. Had a summer water park
3. Under its 2nd name, it had a relationship with Prospect Hill, Waltham, MA and Mt. Watatic, Ashby, MA.


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 19, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Next:
> 1. Operated under two names
> 2. Had a summer water park
> 3. Under its 2nd name, it had a relationship with Prospect Hill, Waltham, MA and Mt. Watatic, Ashby, MA.


Having been up for more than a day with no guesses, I have to think that this was tougher than I expected or nobody cares!

A hint: In the late 1980s, a man proposed an all-year around facility (including re-establishing the ski area) at Mt. Watatic.  The Ashby zoning board saw through him and shot him down.  In 1989-90, he took out the lease to operate Prospect Hill.  Lot's of things went wrong, including but not limited to the fact that Waltham would not give him the right to have a bar in the lodge, problems with his limited snow making system; and a snowless winter.  My pay checks from that winter bounced and are still sitting in a folder in my file cabinet.  The next year, he tried running the area in question where most of his employees, if they got paid at all, got paid through the courts well after the ski season.

Now that you've got the year this all happened, hopefully, the name of the area involved will emerge! After his failed attempt, the area went back to its original name before going out-of-business again.


----------



## Quietman (Feb 19, 2015)

Everything except the waterpark reference fits Tenney.


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 20, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Everything except the waterpark reference fits Tenney.


The waterpark was by the short lift on the right looking up the mountain.  It wasn't big.  The name under which it operated in that period was Lookout Resort.


----------



## Quietman (Feb 21, 2015)

!) Very low base elevation, but around 900' vert.

2) 2 double chairs, and a T-bar, all are quite old but reportedly functional.

3) The head ski instructors first name in the early 80's was Klaus, and he still teaches at other nearby areas.  He taught my cartography class in college.

OK, extra hint, base elevation is between 300-500'


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 22, 2015)

Quietman said:


> !) Very low base elevation, but around 900' vert.
> 
> 2) 2 double chairs, and a T-bar, all are quite old but reportedly functional.
> 
> ...


I was riding the lift yesterday with quietman and based on something he said (not in the clues), I figured out the answer.  While I am disqualifying myself from guessing, I offer a correction to one of his clues: The vertical is closer to 800' than 900'.


----------



## Quietman (Feb 22, 2015)

Quietman said:


> !) Very low base elevation, but around 900' vert.
> 
> 2) 2 double chairs, and a T-bar, all are quite old but reportedly functional.
> 
> ...



Ok, another couple of hints, chairs may still be operational but the area is a lost NE ski area.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Feb 23, 2015)

Try this one:
1) Overabundance of fixed-grip triple chairs which stop and start for no apparent reason.
2) Outrageously long lines in all on-mountain restaurants
3) Dated mountainside lodging


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 23, 2015)

Quietman said:


> !) Very low base elevation, but around 900' vert.
> 
> 2) 2 double chairs, and a T-bar, all are quite old but reportedly functional.
> 
> ...



Maple Valley, VT

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## rtjcbrown (Feb 23, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> Try this one:
> 1) Overabundance of fixed-grip triple chairs which stop and start for no apparent reason.
> 2) Outrageously long lines in all on-mountain restaurants
> 3) Dated mountainside lodging



Killington


----------



## ss20 (Feb 23, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> Try this one:
> 1) Overabundance of fixed-grip triple chairs which stop and start for no apparent reason.
> 2) Outrageously long lines in all on-mountain restaurants
> 3) Dated mountainside lodging



How about guess the AZ member?  I'll go first!

1. Complains about a well-known problem but thinks his experience is special.
2. Hijacks other threads to complain about said problem.
3. Believes complaining to AZ members would be more productive than complaining to guest services at the mountain.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Feb 23, 2015)

ss20 said:


> How about guess the AZ member?  I'll go first!
> 
> 1. Complains about a well-known problem but thinks his experience is special.
> 2. Hijacks other threads to complain about said problem.
> 3. Believes complaining to AZ members would be more productive than complaining to guest services at the mountain.



What is the well known problem?  Crappy lifts?  Had I known I certainly wouldn't have bothered.

Hijacks other threads?  I think this fits perfectly well here.  

At least I'm not cutting up other readers simply for using the forum as its intended.  

FWIW I also post on the Sugarbush forum, because on that site, the mountain owner not only reads it, he responds to posts, and he makes the needed changes.

So please, go back to your ski instructoring at Thunder Ridge and leave the rest of us alone.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Feb 23, 2015)

rtjcbrown said:


> Killington



Not what I intended, but you got me there!


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 23, 2015)

If I understand the protocol of this thread, the one who guesses correctly gets to post the next clues.  As such, 4aprice, who correctly guessed Quietman's clues, should be the next "clue giver."


----------



## Quietman (Feb 23, 2015)

4aprice said:


> Maple Valley, VT
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



We have a winner!


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 23, 2015)

That's the one on 30 just past Brattleboro right?


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 23, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> That's the one on 30 just past Brattleboro right?


Maple Valley is on the west side of Rt. 30 in W. Dummerston, VT.


----------



## Quietman (Feb 23, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Maple Valley is on the west side of Rt. 30 in W. Dummerston, VT.



Yup, I actually took a skiing class when in college at Keene State, which took place at Maple Valley.  I ended up helping to teach the class, and my parent's weren't happy when they found out what they paid for!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 23, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> If I understand the protocol of this thread, the one who guesses correctly gets to post the next clues.  As such, 4aprice, who correctly guessed Quietman's clues, should be the next "clue giver."



Let's see how coy I can be:

I am a 1 lift wonder

I have a 3 digit vertical that ski's bigger then it is.

Many more eyes are lay'd upon me then ski's

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 23, 2015)

Whaleback?


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 24, 2015)

4aprice said:


> Let's see how coy I can be:
> 
> I am a 1 lift wonder
> 
> ...


Whaleback has one chairlift, but they have one or two surface lifts.
Many more eyes are laid upon me then skis probably means that it can be seen from an interstate highway.

The Highlands, Tilton, NH seems to fit.  It can be seen from I-93; it has one chairlift - now used only for mountain biking in the summer and it has(d) a 3 digit vertical when it was operational.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 24, 2015)

xlr8r said:


> Whaleback?



Guess I'm not too coy as the 1'st guess got it.   If the whale has more then 1 lift, my apologies.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 24, 2015)

4aprice said:


> Guess I'm not too coy as the 1'st guess got it.   If the whale has more then 1 lift, my apologies.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


I defer to your decision and to xlr8r for the next clues, but I am calling, "foul"


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah that's the one I'm thinking of. I've been going up that was since high school and its looked the exact same since then


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 24, 2015)

I have not only glades, but woods as well.
Part of me seems more like the west than the east.
My main lift is now one of a kind.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2015)

Stratton


----------



## ss20 (Feb 24, 2015)

xlr8r said:


> I have not only glades, but woods as well.
> Part of me seems more like the west than the east.
> My main lift is now one of a kind.



okemo


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 24, 2015)

xlr8r said:


> I have not only glades, but woods as well.
> Part of me seems more like the west than the east.
> My main lift is now one of a kind.



MRG.
Not so sure on the glades + woods part. 
A lot of natual skiing, is more western.
I know of only 1 single.


----------



## therobertcollins (Feb 24, 2015)

Agreed with Mad River


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 24, 2015)

No correct answers so far

4th clue

I used to have a bunch of doubles but now only have two.


----------



## rtjcbrown (Feb 24, 2015)

Stowe?


----------



## therobertcollins (Feb 24, 2015)

Jay maybe?


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 24, 2015)

Nope not Jay or Stowe, think of the clues more.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2015)

Hunter?  Only summit six pack lift in NY?  Also currently has 2 doubles.  I'm assuming there was once more.


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 24, 2015)

xlr8r said:


> I have not only glades, but woods as well.
> Part of me seems more like the west than the east.
> My main lift is now one of a kind.


I have a feeling this one may be ambiguous.  While xlr8r rejected MRG, even his 4th clue still fits MRG.
And Canyon skis a lot like a western area.

On the other hand, Killington also fits if you count the Skyeship as one of a kind and it too has two remaining double chairs!

I think Jay Peak would fit the original clues, but I think Jay only has one double remaining.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2015)

How is the Skyeship one of a kind?  Two stages?  Wouldn't the K1 be considered the main lift?  I guess that could be considered unique in that it's the only Gondola I'm aware of in the east that summits 4K feet.  

The clues are a little ambiguous for sure.  I guessed Stratton because it's main lift is unique in that it's a converted gondola.  Western aspect would be it has a village at it's base, which is more common out west than the east.  The woods vs glades thing stumps me though.


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 24, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> How is the Skyeship one of a kind?  Two stages?  Wouldn't the K1 be considered the main lift?  I guess that could be considered unique in that it's the only Gondola I'm aware of in the east that summits 4K feet.
> 
> ...


I am amused at how you argued with yourself - and lost the argument!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> I am amused at how you argued with yourself - and lost the argument!



Reread what I wrote.  I certainly found a unique quality to the Skyeship however, I disagreed with your assertion that the Skyeship is the main lift at K.  The K1 also has a unique quality however, that's not the lift you considered the main lift at K.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm surprised no one has got it yet.

5th clue:

My summit is just shy.


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 24, 2015)

xlr8r said:


> I'm surprised no one has got it yet.
> 
> 5th clue:
> 
> My summit is just shy.


I just disagree with you.  Your clues are ambiguous and several correct answers have already been given.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 24, 2015)

Its just a game, no one has been able to give a convincing answer for the has glades and also woods clue, or the new 5th clue.  I didn't want this to be too easy or obvious.


----------



## rtjcbrown (Feb 24, 2015)

Bretton Woods?


----------



## bluebird (Feb 24, 2015)

Pico? Trail names include Birch Glades, Poma Woods, Wrangler, Outlaw........


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2015)

Last Yan chairs at Pico and just shy of 4K feet too.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 24, 2015)

Pico is correct. Finally, well done Bluebird!

1. The glades at Pico are open trails with tree islands, where the woods trails are what most other mountains call glades.  The prime example being there is both a Birch Glade and a Birch Woods at Pico
2. Almost all trails off the outpost chair have a wild west theme to their name, and even the trails off the Golden Express have a gold mining theme to their names as well.
3. Summit Express is the only Yan teardrop chair in New England, and also the only Yan teardrop chair modified by Poma.  All the other Yan detaches in New England have pentagon shaped chairs and Poma only modified the Yans in New England.
4. There used to be two double chairs that went up Pike and the Birch Glade double.  Now all that's left is the Outpost and Bonanza doubles.
5. The summit elevation is 3967' just shy of the 4000' mark.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 24, 2015)

Probably an easy one:
1. Was in operation for over 50 years.
2. 3 lifts but never a chair 
3. There was "history" here


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2015)

Hard to imagine a ski area closing after 50 years.  Hogback?


----------



## bluebird (Feb 24, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Hard to imagine a ski area closing after 50 years.  Hogback?



Right state, but no.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 24, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> I have a feeling this one may be ambiguous.  While xlr8r rejected MRG, even his 4th clue still fits MRG.
> And Canyon skis a lot like a western area.
> 
> On the other hand, Killington also fits if you count the Skyeship as one of a kind and it too has two remaining double chairs!
> ...



MRG has 3 triples not 2.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 24, 2015)

xlr8r said:


> 3. Summit Express is the only Yan teardrop chair in New England, and also the only Yan teardrop chair modified by Poma.  All the other Yan detaches in New England have pentagon shaped chairs and Poma only modified the Yans in New England.


I'll sound the buzzer on that one. Aside from the summit chair at Pico both the Golden Express at Pico & Snowshed quad at Killington are Yan teardrop chairs modified by Poma.


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Hard to imagine a ski area closing after 50 years.  Hogback?


That would have been my guess, too.  But Hogback's years were 1946 to 1986 - only 40 years.  The only area that comes to mind that went out of business after 50 or more years is Temple Mt., NH (1937-2001), but they had chairlifts when they closed.

Now Adirondack Ski Center (aka Alpine Meadows), NY had the right number of lifts but only 47 years of operations.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2015)

I had thought of Temple too,  but yeah the chairlift thing.  Hard to forget that funky quad chair.


----------



## therobertcollins (Feb 25, 2015)

Cochrans? there are 3 surface lifts, It's been in operation for 50+ years, and the Cochran family have won countless olympic medals.


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 25, 2015)

therobertcollins said:


> Cochrans? there are 3 surface lifts, It's been in operation for 50+ years, and the Cochran family have won countless olympic medals.


I like this answer too, but the clue reads "1. *Was* in operation for over 50 years," implying that it is out-of-business now.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 25, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> I'll sound the buzzer on that one. Aside from the summit chair at Pico both the Golden Express at Pico & Snowshed quad at Killington are Yan teardrop chairs modified by Poma.



No, the Golden and Snowshed express lifts have different chairs than the Pico Summit express.  The Golden, Snowshed, Superstar, Mount Snow Yankee Clipper, and Sunday River Barker Yan detachables were all installed in 1987 with chairs that kind of look pentagon shaped.  Pico Summit express was installed in 1988, with chairs shaped like tear drops.


----------



## rtjcbrown (Feb 25, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> I'll sound the buzzer on that one. Aside from the summit chair at Pico both the Golden Express at Pico & Snowshed quad at Killington are Yan teardrop chairs modified by Poma.



That's what I thought too.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 25, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> I like this answer too, but the clue reads "1. *Was* in operation for over 50 years," implying that it is out-of-business now.



4. Opened in1939, closed early 90's


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 25, 2015)

Prospect


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 25, 2015)

xlr8r said:


> Prospect


Cool guess: 2 T-Bars and a rope: 1939-1994;
but clue 3 said "There was 'history' here". Far enough east of Bennington that I don't think Ethan Allen and the Green Mt. Boys would count!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 25, 2015)

xlr8r said:


> Prospect




Yes.


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 25, 2015)

bluebird said:


> Yes.


So what's clue 3 about?


----------



## bluebird (Feb 25, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Cool guess: 2 T-Bars and a rope: 1939-1994;
> but clue 3 said "There was 'history' here". Far enough east of Bennington that I don't think Ethan Allen and the Green Mt. Boys would count!



"history"- All the trail names were from the battle of Bennington.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2015)

I drove by there a few weeks ago for work.  I thought about it but couldn't remember the name. Same drive I went past hogback so I guessed that one. Lol


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 25, 2015)

Alright I'll try to make this more specific this time.

1. My longest trail has been rerouted
2. My name has changed multiple times, but people still call me by my previous names.
3. One of my lifts shares a name with a popular drink


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 25, 2015)

Mount Dew


----------



## rtjcbrown (Feb 25, 2015)

Glen Ellen/Sugarbush North
1. Lower FIS
2. Glen Ellen/SB North/Mount Ellen/Mellon
3. Sunny D


----------



## rtjcbrown (Feb 26, 2015)

bump?


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 26, 2015)

yep, Glen Ellen is correct


----------



## rtjcbrown (Feb 27, 2015)

OK, here we go:

1. Another East-West ski area
2. You can take a wheelchair up and down this mountain
3. Dion would be very proud of one of the trails here


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 27, 2015)

rtjcbrown said:


> OK, here we go:
> 
> 1. Another East-West ski area
> 2. You can take a wheelchair up and down this mountain
> 3. Dion would be very proud of one of the trails here



Gotta be Windham with a chairlift called Wheelchair


----------



## rtjcbrown (Feb 27, 2015)

That was quick

Good job


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 4, 2015)

1. I'm not in the northeast
2. If fully developed, as originally outlined in my master development plan, I'll be the largest ski area in North America.
3. I was foreclosed but reopened, but had to sell one of my high speed lifts as a result.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 4, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> 1. I'm not in the northeast
> 2. If fully developed, as originally outlined in my master development plan, I'll be the largest ski area in North America.
> 3. I was foreclosed but reopened, but had to sell one of my high speed lifts as a result.



Powdah?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2015)

Revelstoke?


----------



## ss20 (Mar 4, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> 1. I'm not in the northeast
> 2. If fully developed, as originally outlined in my master development plan, I'll be the largest ski area in North America.
> 3. I was foreclosed but reopened, but had to sell one of my high speed lifts as a result.



The Balsams!!!  Largest resort and largest ego!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 4, 2015)

No to all 3


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2015)

Big sky Moonlight basin?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 4, 2015)

Good guess, but no

Hint #4. Due to being forced to sell one of my High Speed lifts, I had to shrink my ski boundary and am currently smaller than when I first opened up.


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 4, 2015)

Tamarack Idaho?

Was foreclosed, bank removed a detachable quad, now open again but has shruk as a result of losing that lift.

But I have no knowledge of it being planned to be the largest in America when built out, its pretty mid sized as far as western areas go.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 4, 2015)

xlr8r said:


> Tamarack Idaho?
> 
> Was foreclosed, bank removed a detachable quad, now open again but has shruk as a result of losing that lift.
> 
> But I have no knowledge of it being planned to be the largest in America when built out, its pretty mid sized as far as western areas go.



Correct! They had originally planned to be 11,000 acres by the time they were done with expansion, making it roughly 3,000 acres bigger than Whistler.

Not only did they have to remove a lift, Bank of America won't let them operate another lift either. Sounds like a total shitshow.

Too bad. Looks like a legit resort. 


Current trail map:







Old Trail Map:


----------



## ss20 (Mar 25, 2015)

1. I am open for free one day a year.
2. A bunch of triple chairs.
3. Invented something very important

BTW, this thread's been inactive for so long this might be a repeat... IDK.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 25, 2015)

ss20 said:


> 1. I am open for free one day a year.
> 2. A bunch of triple chairs.
> 3. Invented something very important
> 
> BTW, this thread's been inactive for so long this might be a repeat... IDK.



Killington 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 25, 2015)

ss20 said:


> 1. I am open for free one day a year.
> 2. A bunch of triple chairs.
> 3. Invented something very important
> 
> BTW, this thread's been inactive for so long this might be a repeat... IDK.


Thanks for bringing this thread back.  I know I've been enjoying it
- Sunday River has a lot of triples.
- Sunday River is free May 1
- Sunday River is really the starting point for all of Les Otten's industry innovations.


----------



## canobie#1 (Mar 25, 2015)

waterville?


----------



## ss20 (Mar 25, 2015)

Think smaller


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 25, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Think smaller



Hey, wait.  Which of the clues doesn't fit Sunday River?


----------



## ss20 (Mar 25, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Hey, wait.  Which of the clues doesn't fit Sunday River?



There's only 2 triples at SR.  I could point to the object invented at the mystery mountain.  You can't correlate a physical invention to Otten's empire.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 25, 2015)

ss20 said:


> There's only 2 triples at SR.  I could point to the object invented at the mystery mountain.  You can't correlate a physical invention to Otten's empire.



So it's not Killington I assume? Smaller than WV...hmmm....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 25, 2015)

Shawnee Peak, ME?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 25, 2015)

ss20 said:


> There's only 2 triples at SR.  I could point to the object invented at the mystery mountain.  You can't correlate a physical invention to Otten's empire.



Locke Mountain
Quantum Leap
Spruce Peak
 3 not 2.  How many is a bunch?

And your clue said, "Invented something very important".  It didn't say anything about a physical invention.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 25, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Locke Mountain
> Quantum Leap
> Spruce Peak
> 3 not 2.  How many is a bunch?



...and they did invent/patent snowmaking equipment.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 25, 2015)

Mohawk?

- Last day of season is free
- 4 triples
- Lays claim to snowmaking innovations (first documented machine-made snow)


----------



## ss20 (Mar 25, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Mohawk?
> 
> - Last day of season is free
> - 4 triples
> - Lays claim to snowmaking innovations.



Yes!  And Free Day is this Sunday!


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you _Trailboss_ for affirming my 3rd point.  And I don't mind if _Cannonball_ gives the next clues - but can't you (_ss20_) admit that my answer was correct?


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 25, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> And I don't mind if _Cannonball_ gives the next clues -



All you JS, I've got nothing at the moment and would like to see it keep going...


----------



## canobie#1 (Mar 25, 2015)

It wasn't correct because it wasn't what he was thinking of.:dunce:

Plus three triples doesn't count as "a bunch"


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 25, 2015)

canobie#1 said:


> It wasn't correct because it wasn't what he was thinking of.:dunce:
> 
> Plus three triples doesn't count as "a bunch"



True. Everyone knows 3's company.  Not sure what a bunch is exactly.  6 if you're using the Brady standard.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 25, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Thank you _Trailboss_ for affirming my 3rd point.  And I don't mind if _Cannonball_ gives the next clues - but can't you (_ss20_) admit that my answer was correct?



Sure.  You're correct.  Whatever inflates your ego a bit more.  IMO, wanting to be competitive and accurate is one thing but I think you're going a bit too tryhard on this thread.  This is not the first time you've questioned the questioner and gone technical on a lighthearted game.


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 25, 2015)

The third clue should make this easy, so to at least give it a little challenge, include all 4 names under which the area operated.
1. Original name had to do with "church owned property"
2. Operated under at least 2 other names before going out of business
3. Trails of this area can be seen from the top of Mount Sunapee


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 25, 2015)

Priest's Hill, Groton Hills.  Think this fits all 3 criteria but I don't know 2 other names for it.


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 26, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Priest's Hill, Groton Hills.  Think this fits all 3 criteria but I don't know 2 other names for it.



Clue #1 fits
Clue #2: I skied this place as "Groton Hills".  As far as I know, it only operated as "Priest's Hill, Groton Hills" and just "Groton Hills."
Clue #3: I am not aware of any trails at MA areas that can be seen from Sunapee, but I doubt the trails would still be visible even if the area was.  It closed ca. 1980.


----------



## Mapnut (Mar 26, 2015)

Timber Ridge? It's on Glebe Mt. (Magic Mt.) which fits clue 1. Don't know what its other names were, but it's definitely visible from Sunapee.http://snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg22746


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 26, 2015)

Mapnut said:


> Timber Ridge? It's on Glebe Mt. (Magic Mt.) which fits clue 1. Don't know what its other names were, but it's definitely visible from Sunapee.http://snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg22746


Ding, ding, ding.

I asked someone if it was the East Bowl at Bromley. He said it was Timber Ridge and pointed to something and said you could see the top of Bromley, but not the trails.

The definition of "glebe": "the cultivable land owned by a parish church ..."

Your turn mapnut.


----------



## Mapnut (Mar 26, 2015)

According to NELSAP its first name was Glebe Mountain Farm, then Timber Ridge, then Timberside at Magic. Does it have any particular name now?                             

I have to pass on a new set of clues, too busy at least until lunch time.

Bromley is visible in my photo above; the East Bowl appears to face south.


----------



## Mapnut (Mar 26, 2015)

OK, I decided to take a break.

1. It has a new trail this year
2. It has a split personality
3. It has a glade that isn't a glade.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 26, 2015)

Mapnut said:


> OK, I decided to take a break.
> 
> 1. It has a new trail this year
> 2. It has a split personality
> 3. It has a glade that isn't a glade.



Catamount


----------



## Mapnut (Mar 26, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 26, 2015)

1. The tree was hit by lightning 20ish year's ago (don't think in literal terms)
2. A paintball place is located halfway up the hill
3. Well under the 500ft vertical drop and much smaller than the 100 acres that they claim to have.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2015)

Thunder Ridge


----------



## ss20 (Mar 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Thunder Ridge



Yep.  Had to throw that one in there


----------



## Mapnut (Mar 27, 2015)

ss20 said:


> 1. The tree was hit by lightning 20ish year's ago (don't think in literal terms)
> Ah. Big Birch supplanted by Thunder. Took me a minute.


----------



## St. Jerry (Mar 27, 2015)

1.  Gondola on wind hold more often than not
2.  Very icy
3.  Minimal natural snow


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2015)

Whiteface


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 27, 2015)

cps27 said:


> 1.  Gondola on wind hold more often than not
> 2.  Very icy
> 3.  Minimal natural snow



I'm sure deadheadskier is right on with his suggestion that the answer is Whiteface, but I find myself wondering about clues 1 and 2:
 1. Gondola on wind hold more often than not
What percentage of time is the gondola really on wind hold?  If anybody know, I'd be curious, but I suspect it is less than 50% of the time.

 2. Very icy
The last time I skied Whiteface was in 1973, before the Olympics, before there was significant snowmaking.  Are there any AZers who can comment on the iciness of the pre-1980 Whiteface as compared with the "modern Whiteface"?

 3. Minimal natural snow
As I recall, they were in an 80 to 100" per year area, which is light for such a large ski area.  That being said, if there is an adequate water supply and a serious commitment to make snow, this isn't the problem that it once was.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2015)

Thought Whiteface averaged like 150?  That's obviously not a ton, but Cannon claims similar amounts.  Cannon is also quite icy :lol:


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 27, 2015)

Whiteface (and the ADK in general) do very well in years with lots of Alberta Clippers, and not so well in years with lots of coastal storms (like this year).


----------



## canobie#1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Jay? 
I feel like that place is always a shot in the dark with conditions.

If not I would say Cannon as well.


----------



## Jully (Mar 28, 2015)

Gondolas are not trams though


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 28, 2015)

I agree with Whiteface, but Stratton as an alternative.  Their gondola shuts down a lot, doesn't get as much snow as northern VT areas, and can get pretty icy on their narrower/twisty trails.


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 1, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> bump



Winter park?


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 8, 2015)

I was rather enjoying this thread, which seems to have been abandoned, so rather than just do a "bump", here are three clues.
!. The ski area has an operating lift that was shortened.
2. The ski area owns a nearby ski area
3. The ski area was named for the town in which it is located


----------



## Jully (Apr 8, 2015)

Waterville


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 8, 2015)

Jully said:


> Waterville


Right on:
1. HSQ shortened due to wind
2. Snows Mountain right there and even open one day this winter
3. Waterville Valley: Inc. 1829

I figured I'd get one bite on Killington; but the town was named after the ski area - not vice verse.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Right on:
> 1. HSQ shortened due to wind
> 2. Snows Mountain right there and even open one day this winter
> 3. Waterville Valley: Inc. 1829
> ...



It was originally Killington, then Sherburne, then back to Killington in 1999.




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 8, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> It was originally Killington, then Sherburne, then back to Killington in 1999.


I didn't realize that, but even so, in 1958, when Killington became a ski area, the name of the town was Sherburne (and had been from 1800 to 1999), so I think the clue still eliminated Killington - but maybe not.

jully - please give the next 3 clues!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> I didn't realize that, but even so, in 1958, when Killington became a ski area, the name of the town was Sherburne (and had been from 1800 to 1999), so I think the clue still eliminated Killington - but maybe not.
> 
> jully - please give the next 3 clues!



That and I don't think that Killington has shortened a HSQ.  Rams Head was a new HSQ that just ended lower than the double.  So that would probably rule out Killington.


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 8, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> That and I don't think that Killington has shortened a HSQ.  Rams Head was a new HSQ that just ended lower than the double.  So that would probably rule out Killington.



The actual clue was "The ski area has an operating lift that was shortened" and I was thinking of the Sunrise Chair of which there is a minimal remnant.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> The actual clue was "The ski area has an operating lift that was shortened" and I was thinking of the Sunrise Chair of which there is a minimal remnant.



I think I saw it's completely gone. I recall there being a shortened version.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jully (Apr 8, 2015)

Okay this might be lame, but here we go!!:

1. Has no high speed quads.
2. In the early 2000s, due to a lack of use, a quad was removed.
3. It's parent company has issued two different NYSE IPOs in it's lifetime (but not necessarily while it owned said area).


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 9, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> I think I saw it's completely gone. I recall there being a shortened version.


It's called, "The Sunrise Village Triple" and from their trail/lift report, it is actually scheduled to operate from 9 to 3 tomorrow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 9, 2015)

Jully said:


> Okay this might be lame, but here we go!!:
> 
> 1. Has no high speed quads.
> 2. In the early 2000s, due to a lack of use, a quad was removed.
> 3. It's parent company has issued two different NYSE IPOs in it's lifetime (but not necessarily while it owned said area).



Haystack?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 9, 2015)

Jully said:


> Okay this might be lame, but here we go!!:
> 
> 1. Has no high speed quads.
> 2. In the early 2000s, due to a lack of use, a quad was removed.
> 3. It's parent company has issued two different NYSE IPOs in it's lifetime (but not necessarily while it owned said area).




Stratton


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2015)

That makes sense.  Always forget it's all HS6 there


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 9, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Stratton



Ah.  Good point.  As DHS said, I don't think there are any HSQ's there anymore.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 9, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> It's called, "The Sunrise Village Triple" and from their trail/lift report, it is actually scheduled to operate from 9 to 3 tomorrow.



OK.  I had seen that they were selling chairs from it, so must be they replaced them.


----------



## Jully (Apr 9, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Stratton



Yup! Easy to forget about the lack of HSQs and they removed Kidderbrook in 2006/7. Intrawest was in the New York Exchange till it was delisted after being purchased in the early 2000s and then they just recently did another IPO.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 9, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Stratton



OK Woodcore, you're next.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok, here we go.........


1) Home to 2 trails constructed by the CCC (Civil Conservation Corp)

2) Double, Triple and Quad chairs, none are high speed. 

3) Lodge designed by a noted architect who was an apprentice and student of I.M. Pei



Good Luck!


----------



## ss20 (Apr 9, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Ok, here we go.........
> 
> 
> 1) Home to 2 trails constructed by the CCC (Civil Conservation Corp)
> ...



Buttered Nuts


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes, Butternut Basin! You're turn. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Apr 9, 2015)

1. Planning a slopeside condotel.
2. Cut a new trail this year.
3. Opened pre-WII


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 9, 2015)

ss20 said:


> 1. Planning a slopeside condotel.
> 2. Cut a new trail this year.
> 3. Opened pre-WII



Catamount


----------



## ss20 (Apr 9, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Catamount



Yes, sir bossman


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 12, 2015)

I can only think of 2 clues, any more and it would be totally obvious, probably easy enough as it is.

I have the only chairlift of its kind in the country (talking about manufacturer, not type of chairlift)

I'm smaller than I used to be


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> I can only think of 2 clues, any more and it would be totally obvious, probably easy enough as it is.
> 
> I have the only chairlift of its kind in the country (talking about manufacturer, not type of chairlift)
> 
> I'm smaller than I used to be



Magic


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 13, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Magic



Didn't expect that to last long, yep. 

For bonus points, name the type of lift (no cheating!)


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Didn't expect that to last long, yep.
> 
> For bonus points, name the type of lift (no cheating!)



Pohlig. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2015)

OK, here goes:

1.  I am a relatively small area whose owners have big plans (and are acting upon them now).  

2.  During my existence of almost fifty years, I have had four names.  

3.  And despite my size, a well-ranked European ski team used my slopes for some of their Olympic training.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> OK, here goes:
> 
> 1.  I am a relatively small area whose owners have big plans (and are acting upon them now).
> 
> ...


cherry Peak


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2015)

Puck it said:


> cherry Peak



Negative


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm not sure if it operated under different names, but Cochran's seems to fit clues 1 and 3.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> I'm not sure if it operated under different names, but Cochran's seems to fit clues 1 and 3.



True, but not the one I have in mind.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 14, 2015)

Balsams.  Fur sure


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Balsams.  Fur sure



Nope.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 14, 2015)

Burke


----------



## therobertcollins (Apr 15, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Burke



Agreed


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Burke



Nope


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Apr 15, 2015)

Plymouth Notch


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 15, 2015)

Nordic Valley


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 15, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Powder mountain
In lovely snowy Utah.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 15, 2015)

Haystack


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Nordic Valley



Nordic Valley is the winner.  Bonus points if you can provide the other names and the team who (supposedly) trained there.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 15, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Nordic Valley is the winner.  Bonus points if you can provide the other names and the team who (supposedly) trained there.




The Austrians trained there before the SLC winter games. As far as the names: Nordic Valley, Skyline Base, Wolf Mountain and ?????. Not sure what the fourth name is. 


Give me an hour or so and I'll post up the next one.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> The Austrians trained there before the SLC winter games. As far as the names: Nordic Valley, Skyline Base, Wolf Mountain and ?????. Not sure what the fourth name is.
> 
> 
> Give me an hour or so and I'll post up the next one.



You got them all.  Very good!  It was Nordic Valley (1), Wolf Mountain (2), Skyline Base (3), and back to Nordic Valley (4).  Maybe three names, but technically four since the current entity is new.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Apr 16, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> OK.  I had seen that they were selling chairs from it, so must be they replaced them.



Probably selling the extras, from the removed lower section, that have been stored on the ground.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 16, 2015)

Ok, here's the next one. Should be easy. 


1) 2 of my lifts were first installs. One was first in the US and the other was first in the Northeast.

2) My summit was ski-able but not lift served for a lengthy amount of time. 

3) The first trail cut was designed by a skiing legend who also designed another classic trail at another New England ski area.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2015)

Stowe


----------



## therobertcollins (Apr 16, 2015)

Stowe for sure


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 16, 2015)

Pico,

1. First T-Bar in the US on Little Pico, and first triple in New England on Gnomes Knoll
2. Originally only Little Pico was lift served, a lift to the Summit came later
3. Sunset Schuss designed by Charley Proctor was cut from the Summit, who also designed the Wildcat Trail on Wildcat.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 16, 2015)

Stowe's "summit" is lift served?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 16, 2015)

xlr8r said:


> Pico,
> 
> 1. First T-Bar in the US on Little Pico, and first triple in New England on Gnomes Knoll
> 2. Originally only Little Pico was lift served, a lift to the Summit came later
> 3. Sunset Schuss designed by Charley Proctor was cut from the Summit, who also designed the Wildcat Trail on Wildcat.




Bingo!! Well Done!!


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 16, 2015)

1. Skiing started here in the 1920's, but lift served skiing did not start until 1939.
2. I had a High Speed Quad removed which is now running at another ski area.
3. One of my lifts was the highest in elevation of its type in North America when it was built.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 16, 2015)

Sun valley?


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 16, 2015)

Not Sun Valley


----------



## Mapnut (Apr 16, 2015)

Aspen Mt.? The gondola might still be  the highest gondola on the continent at 11,300 ft. Don't know about the removed HSQ.


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 16, 2015)

Not Aspen


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 16, 2015)

Timberline


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 16, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Timberline


Nope


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 16, 2015)

I know alta was founded around that time....but none of the other clues match up.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 16, 2015)

Take that back....Winter Park fits a rough mold. Been around 75 years, not sure about the quad removed (Summit Express?), and I know they have the highest six pack in North America.


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 16, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Take that back....Winter Park fits a rough mold. Been around 75 years, not sure about the quad removed (Summit Express?), and I know they have the highest six pack in North America.


Correct
The resort turned 75 years old this year, but skiing took place around the West Portal of the Moffat Tunnel before that.
Summit Express Lives on as Liberator Express at Mission Ridge
Panoramic Express was the highest six pack when built, but Kensho at Breckenridge is now higher.


----------



## joshua segal (May 5, 2015)

Bump


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 11, 2015)

1. I originally planned to have a tram
2. I used to have the name of a prominent cigarette manufacturer take up the entire top of the trail map
3. I have one of the very few chairlifts remaining in the country under a certain company


----------



## xlr8r (May 11, 2015)

Sunapee


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 11, 2015)

xlr8r said:


> Sunapee



Yep. It was the tram clue that gave it away huh


----------



## joshua segal (May 11, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> 1. I originally planned to have a tram
> 2. I used to have the name of a prominent cigarette manufacturer take up the entire top of the trail map
> 3. I have one of the very few chairlifts remaining in the country under a certain company


What was the name of the cigarette company and could you explain the 3rd clue?


----------



## ScottySkis (May 11, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> What was the name of the cigarette company and could you explain the 3rd clue?[/Q lucky strikes.


----------



## joshua segal (May 11, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> What was the name of the cigarette company and could you explain the 3rd clue?





ScottySkis said:


> lucky strikes.


Thanks and could you explain the 3rd clue?


----------



## WoodCore (May 11, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Thanks and could you explain the 3rd clue?




It's the Duckling Double built by Roebling


----------



## joshua segal (May 11, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> It's the Duckling Double built by Roebling



Interesting.  According to http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/lifts/brandroebling.php they only had a total of 8 chairlifts installed in New England, 4 of which were at Sunapee - and the Duckling Double is the only one still operational.


----------



## xlr8r (May 11, 2015)

Next:
1. I have 6 quad chairs, some of them detachable
2. There is a motor racing track just a couple miles away from my base
3. One of my lifts has the same name as a famous train


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 11, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> joshua segal said:
> 
> 
> > What was the name of the cigarette company and could you explain the 3rd clue?[/Q lucky strikes.
> ...


----------



## joshua segal (May 11, 2015)

xlr8r said:


> Next:
> 1. I have 6 quad chairs, some of them detachable
> 2. There is a motor racing track just a couple miles away from my base
> 3. One of my lifts has the same name as a famous train



Vail has a lift called "The Orient Express".  Not 100% sure on the other clues.


----------



## xlr8r (May 11, 2015)

Not Vail


----------



## ScottySkis (May 11, 2015)

I was totally guess ing my dad used to smoke Lucky strike s.


----------



## joshua segal (May 12, 2015)

xlr8r said:


> Next:
> 1. I have 6 quad chairs, some of them detachable
> 2. There is a motor racing track just a couple miles away from my base
> 3. One of my lifts has the same name as a famous train



Winter Park?
1. I have 6 quad chairs, some of them detachable - High Lonesome, Olympia, Pioneer, Prospector, Eskimo, Zephyr
2. There is a motor racing track just a couple miles away from my base - not sure
3. One of my lifts has the same name as a famous train - Zephyr


----------



## xlr8r (May 12, 2015)

Not Winter Park, it has 7 quads (forgot Gemini) all detachable

Next Clue:
The Motor Racing Track nearby has held Formula 1 races


----------



## catsup948 (May 12, 2015)

Krasnaya Polyana


----------



## ss20 (May 12, 2015)

xlr8r said:


> Not Winter Park, it has 7 quads (forgot Gemini) all detachable
> 
> Next Clue:
> The Motor Racing Track nearby has held Formula 1 races



Tremblant


----------



## catsup948 (May 12, 2015)

Sorry Rosa Kuhtor


----------



## xlr8r (May 12, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Tremblant



Correct


----------



## ss20 (May 12, 2015)

1. 2 base lodges
2. 100% snowmaking
3. no night skiing


----------



## ScottySkis (May 12, 2015)

ss20 said:


> 1. 2 base lodges
> 2. 100% snowmaking
> 3. no night skiing



What the vertical..


----------



## Puck it (May 12, 2015)

xlr8r said:


> Correct


Montreal is not that close to Tremblant. I call foul.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 12, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Montreal is not that close to Tremblant. I call foul.



Mount saint Anne was 2 hours away or so I want go back


----------



## benski (May 12, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Montreal is not that close to Tremblant. I call foul.



Who said it was?


----------



## soposkier (May 12, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Montreal is not that close to Tremblant. I call foul.



A quick search of Wikipedia shows F1 races were held at circuit Mont tremblant


----------



## Puck it (May 12, 2015)

soposkier said:


> A quick search of Wikipedia shows F1 races were held at circuit Mont tremblant


Really. I was thinking it was Circuit Du Monde in Montreal.


----------



## xlr8r (May 12, 2015)

Yes Circuit Mont Tremblant held F1 races back in 1968 and 1970.  Now the Canadian Grand Prix is held at Circuit Gilles Villeneuve in Montreal.  F1 has also raced at Mosport Park near Toronto in the 60s and 70s.


----------



## joshua segal (May 13, 2015)

ss20 said:


> 1. 2 base lodges
> 2. 100% snowmaking
> 3. no night skiing


I suspect there are a bunch of areas that fit these three clues, but two of the many answers are Loon and Ragged.  100% snowmaking (coverage) is a nebulous term because a lot of areas count trails on which they could make snow if they wanted to - but don't.


----------



## ss20 (May 13, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> I suspect there are a bunch of areas that fit these three clues, but two of the many answers are Loon and Ragged.  100% snowmaking (coverage) is a nebulous term because a lot of areas count trails on which they could make snow if they wanted to - but don't.



This area has true 100% coverage and uses all of it.

4. 3 Quad chairs


----------



## xlr8r (May 13, 2015)

Attitash?


----------



## ss20 (May 13, 2015)

xlr8r said:


> Attitash?



Nope, 98% snowmaking coverage (according to their website)


----------



## dlague (May 13, 2015)

Sunapee


----------



## ss20 (May 13, 2015)

dlague said:


> Sunapee



Nope, not 100% snowmaking


----------



## Jully (May 13, 2015)

Butternut


----------



## ss20 (May 13, 2015)

Jully said:


> Butternut



Yes!


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 13, 2015)

Probably an easy one

1. I did not allow snowboarders until the sometime this millennium 
2. One of my defunct chairlifts is famous (for a chairlift) and still exists in some capacity
3. I am very small relative to other nearby areas


----------



## deadheadskier (May 13, 2015)

Taos


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 13, 2015)

Not Taos


----------



## skier46er (May 13, 2015)

Sorry


----------



## deadheadskier (May 13, 2015)

Not that I really care, but have we broken rank from the "rules" of the thread?  

Technically Jully should be up no?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 14, 2015)

Aspen


----------



## Jully (May 14, 2015)

I'm fine with passing on this one!


----------



## dlague (May 14, 2015)

Canyons


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 16, 2015)

Yea it was aspen. Snowboarding ban lifted in 2001. Lift 1 was added to the national register of historic places, didn't want to come right and say that though or it would be too specific. The bottom terminal and a couple of the towers still remain.


----------



## joshua segal (Jun 1, 2015)

Not my turn, but in the absence of a new posting in a couple of weeks:
1. My main lift has a mid-station.
2. My original name (not my current name) was the name of the mountain on which I am located
3. I still have a trail with the name of the mountain on which I am located.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 1, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Not my turn, but in the absence of a new posting in a couple of weeks:
> 1. My main lift has a mid-station.
> 2. My original name (not my current name) was the name of the mountain on which I am located
> 3. I still have a trail with the name of the mountain on which I am located.


Madonna (aka Smugglers Notch).


----------



## joshua segal (Jun 1, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Madonna (aka Smugglers Notch).


If M1 on Madonna Mountain has mid-station, this is a correct answer for clue #1.  I do not remember there being one.  Perhaps another AZer can confirm the presence (or absence) of mid-station on Madonna.  And clue #3: I'm also not finding a trail named "Madonna" on their trail map.

So I can't 100% confirm or reject your answer - but as you might have guessed, it wasn't the area I was thinking of.


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 1, 2015)

There is a mid station on M1 but it is not used anymore. Sorta too bad because I always thought it was be nice to board the lift from the mid station and lap the upper half.


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 1, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> There is a mid station on M1 but it is not used anymore. Sorta too bad because I always thought it was be nice to board the lift from the mid station and lap the upper half.



Actually I thought when I was there in March you could get off at the mid (I am pretty sure I did once or twice to ski the 3 mtn glades) or are you just saying no uphill boarding there?


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 1, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Actually I thought when I was there in March you could get off at the mid (I am pretty sure I did once or twice to ski the 3 mtn glades) or are you just saying no uphill boarding there?



No uphill boarding allowed that I've ever seen. Can;t imagine many folks would get off at the mid station when it would be just as easy to avoid the line on M1 and ride M2 to the top.


----------



## xlr8r (Jun 1, 2015)

Granite Gorge AKA Pinnacle


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 1, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> No uphill boarding allowed that I've ever seen. Can;t imagine many folks would get off at the mid station when it would be just as easy to avoid the line on M1 and ride M2 to the top.



The day we were there the top section while okay to ski was a little "frozen" under the 6 -8" of snow we got that day and the trees and lower mountain were not so getting off there was nice. Also no lines that day. it was actually April 4th.


----------



## joshua segal (Jun 1, 2015)

xlr8r said:


> Granite Gorge AKA Pinnacle



This was the one I was thinking of, but if there is a trail at Madonna Mt. at Smuggler's Notch named Madonna, steamboat1 also was correct.  Can anyone confirm the presence or absence of such a trail?  In the meantime xlr8r: post the next one!


----------



## xlr8r (Jun 1, 2015)

Slightly different version
1. My main lift has a mid station
2. My original name (not my current name) was the name of the mountain on which I am located
3. My current name is the same as that of another ski area in another state


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 1, 2015)

Blue mtn?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 1, 2015)

M-1 does have a mid-station (unloading only I think).

Maddona mountain is the main mountain (the original name of the ski area). There's also Sterling & Morse mountains.

Morse mountain (the beginner area) does have a trail bearing that name.


----------



## Terry (Jun 1, 2015)

xlr8r said:


> Slightly different version
> 1. My main lift has a mid station
> 2. My original name (not my current name) was the name of the mountain on which I am located
> 3. My current name is the same as that of another ski area in another state


Shawnee Peak!


----------



## xlr8r (Jun 1, 2015)

Terry said:


> Shawnee Peak!


Correct


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 31, 2015)

1. I'm very small relative to other ski areas in the region
2. Although small, most of my terrain is consistently steep from top to bottom
3. Only one out of every 3 chairs on my main lift has a safety bar and padded seat


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 2, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> 1. I'm very small relative to other ski areas in the region
> 2. Although small, most of my terrain is consistently steep from top to bottom
> 3. Only one out of every 3 chairs on my main lift has a safety bar and padded seat



4. I only have 3 lifts, of which one was replaced over the summer after 35+ years of service


----------



## ss20 (Aug 2, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> 4. I only have 3 lifts, of which one was replaced over the summer after 35+ years of service



Snow King

I knew it wouldn't be Northeast considering your location :grin:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 3, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Snow King
> 
> I knew it wouldn't be Northeast considering your location :grin:



Yup! Hint #5 was going to be "It's in Wyoming" Thanks for making me not have to go that far!

Snow King seems to be the epitome of what you'd want in a local hill. Very Close, accessible by foot or bus, very cheap, hourly skiing, night skiing, a lot of vert for a local hill, and challenging terrain relative to its size. I would've killed for a hill like that growing up.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 3, 2015)

1. Before they came by trains, now there's only planes.
2. I'm forgotten because there is a bigger ski resort in the town next to me.  
3. My heyday was pre-WWII.

4.  I'm surprised no one on this site skis me considering all my history and awesome (but short) classic terrain.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 3, 2015)

Bousquet?


----------



## rtjcbrown (Aug 3, 2015)

Dollar Mtn?


----------



## ss20 (Aug 3, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Bousquet?



Yes.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 3, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Bousquet?



I was thinking there, but figured there is no way people here would ski the "lowly Bosquet".
I havr been racing in their beer league for 7 years and love the place. Not the greatest terrain, but awesome vibe there.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I was thinking there, but figured there is no way people here would ski the "lowly Bosquet".
> I havr been racing in their beer league for 7 years and love the place. Not the greatest terrain, but awesome vibe there.



Skied it once  4-5 years ago and enjoyed it.  Narrow terrain, old lifts, uber retro atmosphere.  I'll be back... eventually.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Aug 3, 2015)

This was my place growing up and learned to ski and race there.  I actually think this small area has some of the best technical skiing in the area and travel from CT to ski it every year.  Granted, snow conditions must be really good to take advantage of the place, but love the vibe (very little) and terrain.  Louise's Folly and the old "X-trail" through the woods were my first real side country terrain. Place is very cheap for tix and just fun to spend a day.  But don't go there....LOL.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 6, 2016)

Let's try this one more time.  I happened upon an interesting article about a ski area so I figured I would put some of the details here.

1) I didn't open until the 1990's, but I closed two seasons after I opened.
2) You can see the remains of me from the interstate.
3) I am not in New England, but one of my lifts wound up in New Hampshire.


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Jan 6, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Let's try this one more time.  I happened upon an interesting article about a ski area so I figured I would put some of the details here.
> 
> 1) I didn't open until the 1990's, but I closed two seasons after I opened.
> 2) You can see the remains of me from the interstate.
> 3) I am not in New England, but one of my lifts wound up in New Hampshire.



This DEFINITELY sounds like the indoor ski slope Xanadu next to Giants Stadium... no?


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 6, 2016)

Ski Till I Die said:


> This DEFINITELY sounds like the indoor ski slope Xanadu next to Giants Stadium... no?



Nope.  Your guess is much too far north.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 6, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Let's try this one more time.  I happened upon an interesting article about a ski area so I figured I would put some of the details here.
> 
> 1) I didn't open until the 1990's, but I closed two seasons after I opened.
> 2) You can see the remains of me from the interstate.
> 3) I am not in New England, but one of my lifts wound up in New Hampshire.



Ski Cherokee


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 6, 2016)

WoodCore said:


> Ski Cherokee



We have a winner!  

Here is a good write up of a very unique ski area:
http://www.dcski.com/lostareas/viewlostprofile.php?id=3


----------



## Quietman (Jan 6, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> We have a winner!
> 
> Here is a good write up of a very unique ski area:
> http://www.dcski.com/lostareas/viewlostprofile.php?id=3




That article and your hints are a little off.  All 3 Cherokee lifts went to Crotched, the longest was replaced by the Rocket and is now at Hidden Valley, MO.


----------

